# New Lumber Fleet



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

One of the first models that I detailed and painted for the MannM Railroad was a Bachman shay (#5). For years this engine sat on the mantle until the outdoor layout was finished enough to run the shay. After seeing it run outside, I knew that one would not be enough! The next piece was an LGB starter set caboose with 4 axles (#8) which completed a train of lumber cars.

Then, a Bachmann undecorated three truck shay (#11) was acquired and converted into the MannM Railroad’s livery. Next was the final locomotive, shay #4. Now the railroad had three engines with one caboose, so another small caboose (#7) with 2 axles this time was picked up. Finally, the last acquisition was tool and crew car #2. This car was built from scraps lying around the shop and imagination!

Below are a couple pictures of the completed lumber fleet.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Shay #4 and #5 are almost the same but have some small differences in the details. Both shays have an extra timber added to the pilots. The pilots, sun shades, and cab arm rests were then painted a bleached red color. I replaced the plastic coal load with real coal and applied various other detail parts to both engines. Both have Phoenix sound systems and are lightly weathered.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Shay #11 was an undecorated Bachmann three truck shay. A Phoenix Pb9 sound system was installed and then the shay was lettered for the MannM Railroad. Again, the front and rear pilot have an extra timber to give it a bulkier appearance. The pilots, cab arm rests, and the sun screen were painted a bleached red. The rerailer, water bags, and many other details were applied to the shay. The engine was then lightly weathered.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

The two LGB cabooses were stripped down and painted with primer red. After reassembly, they were decaled and lightly weathered. I liked the idea of not having the two identical cabooses, so I left one with a silver roof and one with two axles as opposed to four.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

The tool car was made up of the remains of a flatcar I had chopped up for another project. This project was all based on imagination, so I did whatever I wanted with detail. I built the canopy and railings out of plastic and used a corrugated piece of aluminum for the roof. The tool boxes are from USA Trains MOW cars. Then I filled the car with miscellaneous items including tools, fire extinguishers, chain, lanterns, an air compressor and battery charger, and other small things.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

very Nice, I like Logging Railroads


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

S W E E T ! ! ! 

Great work. 

Bob C.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Michael!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! 

Best, 
TJ


----------

